# Try-n-Hard



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Heard you were having an issue egging in the rain. Get you one of these chimney caps, and stop having issues.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool. Where?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/SmokeWare-Ve...id=1471005074&sr=8-4&keywords=bge+accessories


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the chimney's but heck Wade, just cook in the garage!!! Fill it up w/ smoke son!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah, no....


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

coffee can with holes here !


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang son. Rub it in why don't ya!!!. Awesome set up sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

14 hours and 23 minutes later......


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Didn't leave nuffin on the bone for the dog....


----------

